# English Radio work



## Stevehili (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all

I am looking to move to Spain in a short while and I am looking for Radio work on english language radio. I have been looking for english language stations around Barcelona but have had no luck. Barcelona is my first preference, having said that, I am also interested in living in Madrid and would consider anywhere that I could get a gig. Could anyone help? 
I ve got over 10 years of radio TV and theatre experience in malta and Australia and I am pretty talented ( if perhaps just a bit big headed!)
thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stevehili said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to move to Spain in a short while and I am looking for Radio work on english language radio. I have been looking for english language stations around Barcelona but have had no luck. Barcelona is my first preference, having said that, I am also interested in living in Madrid and would consider anywhere that I could get a gig. Could anyone help?
> I ve got over 10 years of radio TV and theatre experience in malta and Australia and I am pretty talented ( if perhaps just a bit big headed!)
> thanks!



I'm not sure, but I think a lot of the English radio stations here are run and worked by those who buy into them???

What you need to do is google english radio stations in spain and send them your CV

Jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Wonder how Tony Blackburn has got his slot on 'the Beat' on Sunday mornings? Must admit, I was a bit surprised when they announced he was going to do a regular slot. The music they usually play on there is all stuff my kids like!!!!!!!!


----------



## mivida (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I work in Media Production, Corporate and Commercial Tv and Video Production. I too am looking to move to Spain this year. I have no idea where to look for this type of work either.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mivida said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work in Media Production, Corporate and Commercial Tv and Video Production. I too am looking to move to Spain this year. I have no idea where to look for this type of work either.



Again, the only thing I can suggest is to google TV companies etc in Spain and send them your CV - or find out thru the UK companies you know what are the main companies here

Jo xxx


----------



## mivida (Jan 25, 2010)

*TV work in Spain*



jojo said:


> Again, the only thing I can suggest is to google TV companies etc in Spain and send them your CV - or find out thru the UK companies you know what are the main companies here
> 
> Jo xxx


I have been speaking with the Job centre in the UK and they have sent me a lot of info and links to Spanish Media Production and creative industry sites.
Where about in Spain woudl you suggest is the most UK friendly?

Yours

D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mivida said:


> I have been speaking with the Job centre in the UK and they have sent me a lot of info and links to Spanish Media Production and creative industry sites.
> Where about in Spain woudl you suggest is the most UK friendly?
> 
> Yours
> ...


Most of the costas are heavily populated with British - but I suspect in your line of work you will need to speak and write in fluent spanish and I dont know of any english TV stations over here - there was one but it dissappeared about a year ago - I cant be sure tho cos I generally watch sky 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stevehili said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to move to Spain in a short while and I am looking for Radio work on english language radio. I have been looking for english language stations around Barcelona but have had no luck. Barcelona is my first preference, having said that, I am also interested in living in Madrid and would consider anywhere that I could get a gig. Could anyone help?
> I ve got over 10 years of radio TV and theatre experience in malta and Australia and I am pretty talented ( if perhaps just a bit big headed!)
> thanks!


You could try here. This is a channel for language learning, but they do interviews and general programmes too. The guy who runs it seems to be extremely big headed, so maybe you'll hit it off!
Vaughan Radio

Then there's also smth like this
Andalucia, Costa del Sol,holiday destinations, travel information, tourist atractions, Hotels and accomodation, Costa del Sol, Marbella, Malaga, Andalucia video

Tell us what happens, if you get in touch with anyone, what they say etc!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a list of "all" (changes daily, literally) expat stations. The overwhelming majority are illegal (punto, final) and are waiting for a knock on the door. With a lot of them "borrowing" frequencies that are either soon to be needed or very close to the frequencies that legal Spanish stations broadcast on the knock may be sooner than they care to admit to their listeners or broadcasters. 

MOST of them are run by a gang of guys who had some forces or UK background and who are happy to spin a few discs for beer money and then bring in some vanity DJs who often get paid zero but have to pay for the privilege of playing their favourite C&W, gospel or whatever. When the enthusiasm or beer money goes, they close the doors. 

Madrid? AFAIK it has no 24/7 English language station. Sorry


----------

